# Skeeter this weekend 2/11-2/13



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys

I'm heading up to fish skeeter this weekend... I'll be up mid day Friday and will be fishing through Sunday evening....

If anyone wants to hook up and fish let me know... I'll bring the Auger, you catch the fish!

Let me know if anyone wants to hook up any 3 of those days..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Is this daylight fishing for those days - or a major marathon day & night fishing trip?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Friday Night will be like Noon to 7-9 PM.

Saturday will be up in the air at this point... I may not end up at Skeeter due to the tourny so hours are TBA

Sunday will be like 8 AM until 5 or 6 then I gotta jet back to Columbus for work Monday.

I'm up for anything hours wise while up there and don't have a problem fishing after dark for awhile...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's supposed to be really windy on Saturday.


----------



## fish addict (Jan 4, 2011)

tourney is north end only should not be a factor, south end is producing more fish


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

fish addict said:


> tourney is north end only should not be a factor, south end is producing more fish


Thanks! Didn't know that...

Looks like I'll be on Skeeter all 3 days this coming weekend...

Gas Auger is filled... Blades are sharp.... I'm ready to have some fun!


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

the skeeter tournament this saturday is from 8am-230am. North side only going as far up as the buoys. good luck and stay safe


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

What are you driving, do you have a shanty, what brand, color? No shanty what are you wearing?
Just wanting to know so we might be able to find you.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I will be on the south end fishing this weekend..

I drive a silver camery with an ogf and st croix stickers on the back window.

I will have my green and black artic armour suit on in a clue clam pop up expedition. I will have my sled and auger sitting outside the tent.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I may be at Skeeter on at least one of those days.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Food is packed, Flasher is getting charged, drill is charging, auger is filled, clothes packed, all the gear is in the car, hotel room is booked... It's time!!

Should be on the road around 7 AM and head to Marks for a few then up to the lake. I hope to be on the ice around noon tomorrow... PM me if you want to play hookie from work and do some fishing.... I'll shoot your my number...

Nick


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Good luck young man do you have plenty of soup? Remember you ran out on Wellington. Let us know how it's going.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

I will be up there saturday on a green bucket. Bringin out a couple first timers, should be fun!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm out in front of the cemetery in 17 fow.. 1 other shanty out here with me... and its windy! 

Just getting set up and going... few marks on the flasher.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

might be out in the morning....keep us updated perchy!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Update: 3 pm

Talked to 1 group north of me... 2 crappie and 1 perch.

Just caught a fat 9 inch perch.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like your in a good spot!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishing has picked up... getting some nice gills and perch. Just missed something big on my deadstick rod.. drag was screaming out.... oops. Fish on!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ended up with perch N crappie on ice.. hit a few nice gills and a few crappie... I let the fish of the day get away at the hole!

Hope to see someone tomorrow!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm out in front of the damn in 21 fow. Marking lots of fish and 
getting some gills.

It's reallllllllly windy so becarful getting ur gear set up... I have 3 ft snow piles on my wind side to help get shanty in place.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

I'm out here too perchy, slow going for me thus far. I'm prob just a little north of you set up in20 fow. Two decent crappie, couple throw backs, and I lost something that was of pretty good size. In a two person frabill.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

so you guys are both out there using text with your phones how cool, I wonder why the times are off Feb 12th 12pm is in the future by my clock Oh forget it the times just corrected. good luck guys.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

This wind is real bad... I'm in the blue clam just in front of the damn... gills have been on fire... 1 nice crappie.. 

Isn't this fun? How about the noise this lake is making right now... I about made a mess on one of them... I was out of the chair and hand on the zipper ready to bail.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

As I sit in the office I am strangely drawn to the drama this Perchy at Skeeter. Keep the updates coming man your making work a little more tolerable.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

It's crazy out here... if I was another 15 late I wouldn't gotten the shanty up today.

Iced around 20 gills so far... a few were 8s but tossed back.. couple crappie (10 in) and a perch.

If anyone is reading this on lake.. I've got some hot chicken noodles available if you want to make the trek down here..

PS: It's still windy.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> As I sit in the office I am strangely drawn to the drama this Perchy at Skeeter. Keep the updates coming man your making work a little more tolerable.


How's this make work feel? One of many double hitters today.










_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## johntom13 (Feb 8, 2009)

OK fellas, 9 year old wants a chance at an eye, perch or whatever tomorrow.
Hows the ice, I just got back this morning from a business trip in Reno.
Figure I'll take him by the dam sometime about lunchtime since it's a 2.5 hour drive.
We have not had much luck at wellington the last 3 times.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've got 12 where I'm at right now...

Lake is booming and cracking a lot today.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

That is awesome! I just figured out how to forward the phone! I am out of here...


----------



## gkicker13 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sitting at the 305 boat ramp about 21 fow couple lite bites nothing hitting for us. Glad to hear someones doing ok

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

lots of smaller gills but get these size mixed in... 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## gkicker13 (Mar 8, 2005)

No skunk today. 10 inch crappie deadstick








.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> I may be at Skeeter on at least one of those days.


I will not be at Skeeter this weekend after-all because of the wind... Good Luck Guys!


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

Hey perchy, hope the fishing picked up for you....unfortunately I stepped out of my shanty around 12 to throw some more snow around it to fill in the cracks where the breeze was coming through, and whoosh! the shanty almost went airborn! Needless to say my stuff went everywhere and I closed down the shanty and huddled behind a guy's shanty that I met this morning. I sat out in the elements for about an hour longer and called it quits; ended with maybe 10 or so crappie with two nice ones. Gave them to the nice old man. 

After I left I stopped to see the weigh-in over at the Causeway Bait and Tackle store. One guy brought in 2 17 inch walleye and there were some real nice slabs some others brought in. Unfortunately, it looked like most guys didn't weigh anything in.

It's a shame with the wind. It could've been an awesome day to just sit outside the shanty with the sun shining!


----------



## gkicker13 (Mar 8, 2005)

My brother and I have been here since around 230 and have only 2 keeper crappie to show for it. Lots of lookers but not many takers. Winds died down a lot. I guess that's the beauty of a flip over. I weigh the shanty down myself.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I wouldn't say I tore them up, but I did really well today... 

Ended up catching 50+ gills (about 10 being 7 to 9 inches) 10 crappie and few perch.

I was rather busy all day.. even pulled the poles in to each lunch..

I will be back out in the AM off 305 where I saw everyone today. It sucked to be by your self... no one to chat with!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Perchy101 said:


> I wouldn't say I tore them up, but I did really well today...
> 
> Ended up catching 50+ gills (about 10 being 7 to 9 inches) 10 crappie and few perch.
> 
> ...


Yea but now everyone will be on the south end fishing the dam area (catching gills) and you'll be alone again lol!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

After an hour of fighting the wind I was able to get my broken shanty up. I think the was part of the reason it took me an hour.

I'm out off 305 heading north right out the pack of shanty... I'm burning up... poles in the water and I just don't care! Fish on the flasher!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

And the joyous weekend has come to an end... long drive ahead but will post full 3 day report with pics tonight.

If you are still out there or planning the next couple days be safe. Ice is melting fast!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

